# Burpee Ultimate Growing System Review



## Mike_Lybarger (Mar 23, 2011)

Just bought this kit last night at Home Depot for $16. Your insight should be helpful. Although I'm new to this, $16 didn't seem expensive for 72 plants but I could be wrong.

My only problem is trying to determine when I should sow the seeds. It is late March in NE Ohio and I'm afraid of losing all the seedlings if I start now.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Mike - This system works really well for starting seeds. The biggest thing I don't like is it's difficult to remove the seedlings without damaging them, like I said in the review. It's still a good system overall, and easy to set up and use.

Normally, you want to start seeds indoors about 6 weeks before your last frost date. So, if your last frost date is May 1st, then you want to start your summer season seeds about now (this is just an example). When starting your seeds indoors you really need a good lighting system. Not giving seedlings the proper lighting is probably one of the biggest issues people encounter when starting seeds inside.

You can start seedlings near a south-facing window that receives good light, but many times the seedlings will still end up being leggy and not very healthy. Even starting seeds indoors with a good lighting system takes some practice to get just right.

I don't want to discourage you from starting seeds indoors, but I do want you to know what to possibly encounter. I would advise you to go ahead and start your seeds indoors, give the plenty of light, and get some of that practice.

Just sow two seeds per cell and save the rest of your seeds. When they germinate and begin growing, if they die, then just re-sow them again. There are many, many times when I have to sow two, or even three times in a season before I get a set of seedlings that I'm happy with.

I hope this info helps, Mike, and thanks for stopping by!


----------

